# Recommended recordings of Bomtempo's requiem?



## Dulova Harps On (Nov 2, 2018)

Would appreciate any recommended recordings of this piece.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Is there more than one? I have the Portugalsom CD.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

The only one I know of is on the Erato label and conducted by Michel Corboz.


----------



## Dulova Harps On (Nov 2, 2018)

Thank you both I had listened to the Corboz recently and i was curious if there were others.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

It isn't a work I know and this is not a recording I have heard but here it is:









and in another incarnation


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Dulova Harps On said:


> Would appreciate any recommended recordings of this piece.


 Another vote for Michel Corboz.


----------

